# Bleeding 2 days before due to test



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi

I am currently waiting to do a pregnancy test on Saturday and have started bleeding today - can anyone help??


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Have you had treatment hun?  I am assuming you are on 2ww - so i may be able to offer some hope.  

On my 3rd icsi, i too started bleeding 2 days before my test date - i did a quick test and got BFN.

I had a full AF but then actually found i was pg 2 weeks later.

I hope that doesn't raise your hopes too much hun, but it can happen.  How much bleeding are you having?

big hugs


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah we are on our 4th IVF attempt (first 3 attempts were natural cycle, this is the first full blown cycle)

About a week into my 2ww I felt premenstrual and was getting the normal headaches and tummy pains. Then today enough bleeding to notice on a towel. My hospital have said to still test on Saturday just incase. But this does feel like a normal period


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

So did mine, hun, i had full blown af - cramps, the lot.

I hope you have the same as me i really do.


----------



## Flossy Teacake (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks. Only 2 more days before I can test - that wont be agony!!!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

You poor thing - i will keep my fingers crossed for you, but i hope i havent' unfairly raised your hopes.....

good luck!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Flossy- welcome to FF x 

Try not to worry about your bleeding, it could be embryo implantation. I know it's hard but get lots of rest and try to keep your mind of things till test date.  I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Flossy teacake,

I can't really help but just wanted to say keeping everything crossed for you on saturday   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Flossy Teacake, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry you are having a worrying time with the bleeding before you test? Is it a lot of just a little? Many ladies bleed in the 2ww and, i won't lie and say it's alway ok, because sometimes it is AF arriving but, sometimes it's just a bit of bleeding and means nothing and you can go on the get a positive. Have you ever had this sort of early bleeding on an IVF cycle before?

I guess you can do one of two things now. Test early nd put yourself out of your misery - which, has its cons as you might not get a completely accurate result and, in fact may end up making things worse for yourself. Or, you can grit your teeth and pray it's all going to be ok and think positive - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (PUPO).

You might like to check out the 2ww boards and speak to other ladies who are waiting to test at the same time as you:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

I really hope the spotting turns out to be just one of those things and you are pregnant! Loads of luck for Saturday. please do keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi flossy teacake and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

I hope the bleeding is nothing and wondered if you have tested yet?

Kate xx​


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Flossy - how did you get on hun?


----------

